# FS 2 Tivo Bolts and 4 Minis



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Have a white 500gb Tivo Bolt for sale

All come with remotes and power cables

Bolt does not include all in but is not under any contract

110 each shipped


Also have a Bolt 3TB that is currently under a 1 year commitment until 9/14

300 shipped


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Vox’s are sold


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Open to offers. Would like to avoid eBay


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Minis are sold


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Open to offers on bolt and bolt plus


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Only the Bolt Plus Remains


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Bump Still looking to offload this Bolt Plus


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Bump Bolt Plus 1 year commit ends on 9/14. Open to offers!!!


----------

